# Tool list?



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

When I think about everything that I have, I can't imagine what I would do if I lost everything, insured or not. I have:

- regular everyday tools that remain in my truck and tool bags 
- last minute tools that I bought on the way to the job site
- specific tools that I bought for a specific type of job
- sentimental tools that used to belong to my dad
- keepsake tools that me and my dad bought for that weekend project when I was a kid
- unusual tools that I picked up at the trade show
- stolen tools that I forgot to turn in to my previous employers
- repossessed tools that were left on a jobsite or left at my house by another contractor
- cheap dollar store tools that I keep in my box even though they are horrible
- old tools that have been repurposed for other things
- new tools that are still unopened
- power tools that I rarely use, yet I know exactly were they are when I need them
- pocket tools that sit on my dresser at night because I keep on me at all times (pocket knife, mini flashlight, sharpie, janitor's key ring, tape measurer, etc)

Even if someone were to write me a check for $1,000,000 today, I couldn't replace all of what the time, opportunity, and experience contributed to my collection. 

Even replacing my collection of power tools would be difficult because I would have to unpackage every item and then I would have to work off the newness so that cords will wrap up nice and neatly and then I would still have to build up the right collection of saw blades, drill bits, etc.

But to answer the OP's question, I think that I would just take it job by job. Like if I had a drywall gig and was starting from scratch, I'd buy a few blades, a utility knife, a keyhole saw, a hammer, a screwgun, a mud pan, and a bucket of mud. But other than that, there really is no way to prepare for what you need until you immediately need it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I do everything with a hammer, a pair of 430 channelocks, and a Gerber Flick. I mostly just use the hammer though.

It doesn't fit.

Just keep hitting it.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

It took myself and a helper 6 8 hour days to record all my tools and equipment with serial numbers (when available).

3 days in the shop
1 day in the garage
2 days going through the truck, van and dump

It took damn near a whole 75 sheet notepad front and back. Someone said all the small tools add up quick, and their right. Going through the sprayers, saws, lifts, scaffolding, generators, etc...is the easy part. It's the 200 screwdrivers, 150 different hammers, etc...that take the time, especially when their spread out over 5 different places.

I haven't had to use it, and hope I never do.

Next on the list is material inventory. Better clear the month out.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

In Portland, or you are required to report all business inventory, tools and equipment so that you can pay a 3% tax on it. yearly.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> In Portland, or you are required to report all business inventory, tools and equipment so that you can pay a 3% tax on it. yearly.


wow.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

you have to pay tax on tools you own... thats just plain stupid. almost as stupid as the local overnight parking ban which my city has in the winter.. meaning you cant park on the street as it may impede snow removal... stupid because they enforce it when theres no snow in the forecast and its well above freezing for the first few weeks its in effect


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> In Portland, or you are required to report all business inventory, tools and equipment so that you can pay a 3% tax on it. yearly.


I would est my tool value at around 30k (not including heavy equipment or vehicles) 

So are you saying that evey year i would have to pay 3% on that number, or do they count heavy equipment too. Like dump trucks, trailers, lull, man lifts, etc?

I couldnt imagine paying that every year, suppose you could right it off, but still that sounds stupid to me!


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

mnjconstruction said:


> I couldnt imagine paying that every year, suppose you could right it off, but still that sounds stupid to me!


You were expecting logic from a governmental entity?!?!?


----------

